# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Η ''απλιστία'' του ανθρώπου.

## Αντισυμβατικός

εβαλα την λεξη απλιστια γιατι δεν ηθελα να βαλω αυτη που επρεπε.
ειναι παγκοσμιο ''φαινομενο''...και οχι μονο της Ελλαδας και της Κυπρου μας.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πριν μερικα χρονια ειχα πετυχει ενα αρθρο στο national geographic για το παρανομο κυνηγι ωδικων πτηνων γυρω απο τη μεσογειο. Το βρηκα ονλαιν αλλα ειναι στα αγγλικα.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/20...n/franzen-text

Το ελληνικο τευχος το εχω, αν βρω χρονο θα σκαναρω τις σελιδες να τις ανεβασω.

----------


## alex1986lunatic



----------


## stefos

Φανταστείτε όλα αυτά τα πουλάκια που εχουν θανατωθει να ζούσαν πόσο διαφορετικά θα ήταν η ύπαιθρος μας και όχι μονο. Το χειροτερο ΖΩΟ είναι ο <<άνθρωπος>>

----------


## nikolaslo

> Φανταστείτε όλα αυτά τα πουλάκια που εχουν θανατωθει να ζούσαν πόσο διαφορετικά θα ήταν η ύπαιθρος μας και όχι μονο. Το χειροτερο ΖΩΟ είναι ο <<άνθρωπος>>


Οντως ειμαστε το χειροτερο και ξερεις γιατι, γιατι εμεις σκοτωνουμε απο χομπι ενω τα αλλα ζωα το κανουν μονο και μονο για ανα επιβιωσουν και γιατι στον βωμο της ευχαριστησης μας ειμαστε ικανοι να θυσιασουμε τα παντα ειτε αυτα ει φυτα ειτε ζωα ακομα και ποταμια και θαλλασες.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

ετσι οπως τα βλεπω (τη γλωσσα δεν την ξερω ) βλεπω κατασχεσεις ιθαγενων και πιο διπλα στο ιδιο χωρο  ροζετες πρωταθλητων σε ειδη καναρινιων .... τα σχολια δικα σας

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτοι θα βλεπουν το σχιστο και θα γελανε.

----------


## jk21

ιδιες παλιοκαταστασεις παντου ..... ιδιες εικονες ,ιδια Σχιστα ...

Δεν ξερω τελικα αν βλεπουμε αυτα τα βιντεο αν περνουμε επιπλεον δυναμη ή απογοητευομαστε περισσοτερο ...

----------


## mparoyfas

προσωπικά απογοητεύομαι , αλλα δεν θα ηθελα να εχω και την ψευδαίσθηση οτι ολα κυλανε καλα , ας προσπαθήσουμε ολοι μαζι να φτιάξουμε τις δικες μας εικονες και να τις προβάλουμε, οτι κάνουμε δηλαδη τωρα  , τις όμορφες εικονες και ισως καποτε οι όμορφες να ειναι περισσότερες απο τις άσχημες.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

με αυτο το θεμα, θελω να τονισω οτι η απλιστια-πλεονεξια του ανθρωπου δεν εχει συνορα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν του φτανουν τα πουλια που πιανει και τρωει :redface: ....αλλα τρωει και την τροφη (buffaloworms) των πουλιων :Sick0020:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://www.maltatoday.com.mt/lifestyle/environment/37473/muscat_considers_lifting_trapping_ban#.U0fRdfdwZEa

----------


## xasimo

Παιδια και εγω εχω βρει παρομοια βιντεο και δεν ηξερα αν επρεπε να τα βαλω...
Σε αυτο εδω καταλαβα πρωτη φορα πως ο λογος που στηνουν τις ξοβεργες δεν ειναι απλα για να αιχμαλωτισουν τα πουλια...
Συζητωντας με καποιον φιλο εδω στην Ευβοια μου ειπε πως γνωριζει προσωπικα τετοια συμβαντα...
Μιλαμε οτι αηδιασα με αυτο εδω..

----------


## stefos

Κωστα συγνωμη γι αυτο που θα γραψω,  απλα αυτα τα βιντεο δεν τα βλεπω, δεν μπορω. Θλιψη και μονο........... Συγνωμη που χαλαω το θεμα σου.
Ξερω δεν ειναι η λυση να αγνοουμαι το προβλημα...............το θεαμα δεν αντεχεται

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

νομιζεις οτι εμενα μου αρεσει? 
αλλα δεν μου αρεσει κιολας να μπαινω σε ξενα φορουμ και να βλεπω μονο τις Ελλαδας και τις Κυπρου τα ''κατορθωματα''. 

θελω να μαζεψω υλικο για να μπορω να τους δειξω οτι αυτη η κατασταση ειναι παντου και οχι μονο δικη μας.

----------


## tasos-mo

Τώρα στο vice..εκπομπή για το πιάσιμο αγριοπουλιων στην Κύπρο..

----------


## Μπία

Από μικρή έχω δει πως τα πιάνουν και πως τα σκοτώνουν οι δολοφόνοι.Έχω αμέτρητα τραύματα στην ψυχή μου.Αυτά είναι φαινόμενα υπανάπτυκτων ανθρώπων ,άξεστων και ανόητων.Έτσι μεγαλώνουν στα σπίτια τους,έτσι ''νουθετούν'' και τα παιδιά τους.Συγγνώμη ούτε κι εγω δεν μπορώ να τα δω.

----------


## mixalis73

τελικα το χειροτερο ζωο στον πλανητη ειμαστε εμεις οι ανθρωποι και μονο. Μετα απο ολα αυτα που ειδα και διαβασα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://www.birdlife.org/europe-and-c...ans-bird-mafia

http://www.ipsnews.net/2002/01/envir...ds-discovered/

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

....*προειδοποιηση μετα το 1:00 περιεχει πλανα ετοιμασιας των σκοτωμένων πουλιων.*

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μα γιατί να κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα στα πουλάκια ;  ::  :Sad0121:

----------


## xasimo

Μου φτιαξες τη μερα...

----------


## Ariadni

......... Ελεος....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ....*προειδοποιηση μετα το 1:00 περιεχει πλανα ετοιμασιας των σκοτωμένων πουλιων.*


το βιντεο ειναι απο Λιβανεζικο συλλογο κυνηγων  που θελει να σταματησει το παρανομο και νυχτερινο κυνηγι.

*Trapping of millions of birds in Egypt threatens European bird populations*

http://www.wildlifeextra.com/go/news...apping.html#cr

----------


## nikoslarisa

συγνωμη για το ποστ αυτό που θα βαλω παιδια..αλλα εχω παθει σοκ....πραγματικά λυπάμαι τους ανθρώπους...λυπάμαι για τις εικονες κ τα βιντεο....δεν θα πάψουμε ποτε όμως να προσπαθούμε παιδια για το καλυτερο.....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μαλτα....ντουφεκίζουμε οτι πεταει...

----------


## xasimo

http://www.kathimerini.gr/829720/art...a-sth-mesogeio

----------

